# The Lost House of Longstanton - Cambridgeshire July 2014



## staticnomad (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't know if this one has been reported on before, so sorry if it has  Ok, so I have wanted to go to this one for ages... but the threat of security dogs always kept me away. I finally accepted what I had always known, that there were no dogs haha. Access is quite tricky, and avoiding nettle stings and mosquito bites was impossible as I had not the foresight to dress appropriately. Local rumor has it that this place was owned by a German chap and that the house suffered a fire at least 20 years back after it had been abandoned. There is also apparently some abandoned vehicles out the back of the property but the neck high nettles and that the time was getting on kept me back. It has certainly had a fire at some point, but other than that I can't confirm the rest. I found it even more difficult than normal to take a decent photo here, as the amount of obstacles in the property hindered my every move. If you are agile, have a love of undergrowth and would like to visit this one... let me know as I would love to see better pics of this place haha.


DSCF5420 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5413 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5411 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5392 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5389 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5374 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5371 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5364 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5360 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5358 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5352 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5345 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5343 by staticnomad..., on Flickr​


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## krela (Jul 4, 2014)

You've done well given the circumstances!


----------



## staticnomad (Jul 4, 2014)

krela said:


> You've done well given the circumstances!





UrbanX said:


> Nice one!




Cheers guys


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 4, 2014)

I rather like this, the ivy and trees take hold over the bold Victorian brick. I don't suppose it'll last much longer in this state.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 5, 2014)

Really nice set of photos.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jul 5, 2014)

this place has intrigued me since i moved to the area 12 years ago..
it was well derelict then so as you say, this must have suffered fire well before this time.

thank you!


----------



## staticnomad (Jul 6, 2014)

rockfordstone said:


> this place has intrigued me since i moved to the area 12 years ago..
> it was well derelict then so as you say, this must have suffered fire well before this time.
> 
> thank you!



You have probably noticed that the 'drive entrance' was banked up a few years ago, so someone is making an effort to hide it away and make it unaccessible. I would love to know the story behind it.


----------



## krela (Jul 6, 2014)

staticnomad said:


> You have probably noticed that the 'drive entrance' was banked up a few years ago, so someone is making an effort to hide it away and make it unaccessible.



Not really, banking a disused driveway stops fly tipping and new age travellers.


----------



## staticnomad (Jul 6, 2014)

krela said:


> Not really, banking a disused driveway stops fly tipping and new age travellers.



Fair point. I guess what I mean is that someone obviously cares enough about it to restrict access and fly tipping etc, yet as far as I can discover there is no proposed construction on the site. I just find it strange that it has been sitting like that for years and years slowly crumbling to the ground. Don't get me wrong, I am all for it being left in peace to be reclaimed by nature, but a plot of land like that in that location would be worth a good chunk of money. Planning would be pretty easy I am sure due to that massive development that is scheduled to go on all around it. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jul 7, 2014)

i remember them banking it up, i do remember there being rubbish dumped their in the past, and the area is prone to visits from travellers so i'm sure that has something to do with it.

im pretty sure a lot of the land around it is linked to the property and nothing seems to happen there... i'm wondering if they are holding out till the housing developments round there spread enough to make the land worth a lot of money. seems odd for it to just be left to do nothing


----------

